# Steve Nash named Player of the Week



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> Nash
> After leading the Suns to a perfect 4-0 week and a 10-game win streak, guard Steve Nash was named the NBA Western Conference Player of the Week for December 4-10, the NBA announced today.
> This is his sixth career NBA Player of the Week honor, first this season and fifth as a Sun for Nash, who also won the weekly award on Jan. 8, 2006, Nov. 28, 2005, Feb. 14, 2005, Dec. 27, 2004, and one as a member of the Dallas Mavericks on Dec. 16, 2001.
> 
> Nash guided the team to a 4-0 record last week and averaged a league-high 14.3 assists to go along with his 20.0 points on 57.4 percent shooting, including a sizzling 58.8 percent from behind the arc. The NBA’s assist leader for the third consecutive season opened the week with a NBA season-high 20 dishes (his second career 20-assist game and only the ninth in franchise history) and 11 points in only 33 minutes in a 127-102 blowout victory vs. Sacramento on Dec. 5.



Read rest - http://www.nba.com/suns/news/nash_pow.html


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Congrats to Steve, he's truly amazing. :worthy:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

:yay:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

:cheer:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

MVP thrusts an ice cold three point dagger into the hearts of the 3rd string Heat players, saving the Suns from the worst would-be embarrassment of their season.


----------

